# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  نحوه كانفيگ مودم Talent

## Sal_64

سلام 
اين مودم  - winxp
حتي بعد از اتصال كابل شبكه ,  و روشن شدن چراغ شبكه مودم، در Network Connection  كانكشن Local نمايش داده نمي شود
و 192.168.1.1 هم ping ‌نمي شود
چه بايد كرد ؟
تشكر

----------


## Delphi Coder

network cable unplugged میزنه یا کلا چیزی اونجا نیست؟

----------


## Delphi Coder

اگر کلا هیچ ایکونی اونجا نباشه به احتمال زیاد کارت شبکه درست نصب نشده

----------


## Sal_64

> اگر کلا هیچ ایکونی اونجا نباشه به احتمال زیاد کارت شبکه درست نصب نشده


منظور شما اين كه بايد درايور مودم نصب بشه ؟ cd همراش نبود ! توي سايتش هم چيزي نديم!!

----------

